# Swollen Lymph Nodes?



## ifeelsick

This is something that has been bothering me for a while, so I wanted to know if anyone else has experienced this in their fight with IBD...

The lymph nodes under my jaw, armpits and groin have been swollen and tender for a while now. The ones in my groin are the worst; mainly the ride side. I've seen a GP about it twice. The first one was concerned I might have lymphoma, and ordered blood tests. Those came back normal, and he said they ruled lymphoma as well as mono, epstein-barr or any active infection that would cause such swelling. No biopsies were done, though. And, from what I've read, blood tests are not a good indicator of this type of cancer. I got another opinion from a different GP, who after hearing all my symptoms, said the swelling and tenderness could be due to IBD(for those of you who haven't read my story, I am undiagnosed). So he decided to check for IBD before considering cancer, and referred me to my current GI, who is doing the typical battery of tests(endoscopies, blood work, pill cam, etc.).

So I'm wondering if anyone else, diagnosed or otherwise, has had any issues with their lymph nodes. Unfortunately, IBD and lymphoma have some of the same symptoms(loss of appetite, weight loss, fatigue). I also get severe night sweats fairly regularly, which is also a symptom of lymphoma. I do get low-grade fevers too, but nothing serious(99-100. My normal body temp is about 97.4). I feel horrible enough as it is, and worrying about my lymph nodes doesn't help my state of mind. I am currently uninsured and am having to pay out of pocket for some of my GI diagnostics, so I am unable to concurrently see someone to check my lymphatic system.

I am going to have to follow-up with my GP as soon as I get the results back from my pill cam in a few weeks. Regardless of those results, I am going to have a serious talk with him about my lymph nodes. Until then, I figured I'd get some opinions from people who actually deal with IBD, and the symptoms that come with those diseases. I should probably also mention that my GI has ruled out UC and Celiac, and thinks if I have IDB, it's Crohn's. 

So if anyone else has had a similar experience that was attributed to your IBD, please let me know. I'm stressed out enough as it is, and it isn't doing me any good worrying whether or not I have cancer on top of everything else I'm dealing with. 

Thanks!


----------



## Jennifer

My lymph nodes under my jaw (no where else) get swollen from time to time but I also have a sore throat, redness and white patches back there (which would indicate some sort of infection but the tests for strep seem to be negative as often as they are positive). The last time I went to the ER for it, he had no idea why I was getting throat infections so often and said that he thinks its related to my Crohn's but didn't know enough about it to explain why and said I should contact my GI. I left a message with my GI but they never got back to me and the soreness went away along with the swelling and my concern. Crohn's does affect many different parts of the body (eyes, skin, back, you name it, it probably has an effect on it). If you were to be treated for Crohn's assuming you do have it and got the flare under control, then the issue with your lymph nodes should also resolve. If they do not, then there's obviously another issue going on. I'm sorry I'm not much help but I wanted you to know that I've been dealing with a similar issue but sadly I don't have any answers yet. 

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## ifeelsick

Thanks for the input! I too get the same sore throat, redness and white patches as you do, but doctors never seem too concerned about it. Eventually they go away after I gargle with salt water a few times a day; over the span of a week or so. I have asked if I need my tonsils removed, and was told I did not. I also get blisters/sores all over the inside of my mouth on a semi-regular basis. I have had them looked at and swabbed, and was told they're just "generic mouth ulcers". I know that can sometimes be attributed to Crohn's since the mouth is part of the digestive system. I also get rashes on my skin sometimes. There is even one spot on the top of my head that is always red, irritated and incredibly itchy. I honestly don't know what causes all this, but to me it sounds like some type of autoimmune dysfunction...like Crohn's. Which is scary since people with autoimmune diseases are said to be more prone to Lymphoma. 

Even if I do get a Crohn's diagnosis from the pill cam, I still want to try and get a biopsy done on the one on the right side of my groin. It's definitely not normal. And I'll be sure to go back to the same doctor who put the idea in my head in the first place.


----------



## Lydia

I never get this, but a couple months ago after I had a bad cold, one lympnode under my jaw became really tender. It scared the shit out of me and I immediately thought I had lymphoma because I am on remicade. I went to the doctor, she felt my liver and spleen, and lymphnode and said I was fine and to come back in a month if it was still tender. Well its better now, and I think I am ok. I also get blood work done every month.


----------



## Jennifer

ifeelsick said:


> Even if I do get a Crohn's diagnosis from the pill cam, I still want to try and get a biopsy done on the one on the right side of my groin. It's definitely not normal. And I'll be sure to go back to the same doctor who put the idea in my head in the first place.


If it doesn't go away then of course it is always better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## courtman145

..


----------



## Flower_unopened

ifeelsick said:


> This is something that has been bothering me for a while, so I wanted to know if anyone else has experienced this in their fight with IBD...
> 
> The lymph nodes under my jaw, armpits and groin have been swollen and tender for a while now. The ones in my groin are the worst; mainly the ride side. I've seen a GP about it twice. The first one was concerned I might have lymphoma, and ordered blood tests. Those came back normal, and he said they ruled lymphoma as well as mono, epstein-barr or any active infection that would cause such swelling. No biopsies were done, though. And, from what I've read, blood tests are not a good indicator of this type of cancer. I got another opinion from a different GP, who after hearing all my symptoms, said the swelling and tenderness could be due to IBD(for those of you who haven't read my story, I am undiagnosed). So he decided to check for IBD before considering cancer, and referred me to my current GI, who is doing the typical battery of tests(endoscopies, blood work, pill cam, etc.).
> 
> So I'm wondering if anyone else, diagnosed or otherwise, has had any issues with their lymph nodes. Unfortunately, IBD and lymphoma have some of the same symptoms(loss of appetite, weight loss, fatigue). I also get severe night sweats fairly regularly, which is also a symptom of lymphoma. I do get low-grade fevers too, but nothing serious(99-100. My normal body temp is about 97.4). I feel horrible enough as it is, and worrying about my lymph nodes doesn't help my state of mind. I am currently uninsured and am having to pay out of pocket for some of my GI diagnostics, so I am unable to concurrently see someone to check my lymphatic system.
> 
> I am going to have to follow-up with my GP as soon as I get the results back from my pill cam in a few weeks. Regardless of those results, I am going to have a serious talk with him about my lymph nodes. Until then, I figured I'd get some opinions from people who actually deal with IBD, and the symptoms that come with those diseases. I should probably also mention that my GI has ruled out UC and Celiac, and thinks if I have IDB, it's Crohn's.
> 
> So if anyone else has had a similar experience that was attributed to your IBD, please let me know. I'm stressed out enough as it is, and it isn't doing me any good worrying whether or not I have cancer on top of everything else I'm dealing with.
> 
> Thanks!


Hi there 

I am currently undiagnosed as I am showing signs of Crohns and UC and they don't know where the bleeding is coming from. 

However before I have a flare, all my lymph nodes swell up and are so painful. It gives me an ear ache and makes me feel so unwell. I've had blood tests which are frustratingly 'normal' however I do find there is a link between my swollen lymph nodes and my IBD so perhaps your doctor is right. 

I'm currently experiencing very painful lymph nodes from this morning and it's progressively getting worse so I expect to be passing blood, pus and mucus by the end of the week which is usually the case. 

I hope you feel better soon


----------

